# Cabela's



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I know I'm probably spreading old news but I made my first trip to Cabela's from Pataskala. WOW! Need a whole day for that place. Every freakin' thing a fisherman needs.

Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

...and then some......
I work one block away and have been stalking the bargain cave.
Got a new fillet knife, cutting board and breading mix on the last trip


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't have time to go in there. Next bad weather day.

Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Eh, I think their fishing dept is lacking. Buckeye Outdoors or Fin Fur Feather have better inventories. Also Cabelas prices aren't beating anyone.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Biggest issue for me is that aisles are too narrow, makes it hard to browse comfortably...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ahhh ummm... I was sorta of disappointed last time I was in Cabela's. (bout week ago) So much so, I have been debating dumping the stock I own. (ten shares... I know not a big deal to anyone) I guess if you haven't been to it, you should get to it. I probably will be going out to Buckeye Outdoors to resupply and what not. Just not worth drive from Carroll to Polaris. If there is something I gotta have and Cabela's has it, I'll mail order it. Usually only takes three days and costs 5 bucks for shipping.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree. Aisles are narrow. Too many people there every time I go there. Not enough support/salesman staff. And most importantly, prices are higher than at other places. I bought Fishin Stix rod holders from Dicks for $4.99 each. They were $6.99 at Cabelas. Sorry, but store is a disappointment to me.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was just up there, store does have everything but prices are high.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

For terminal tackle rods reels and accessories they are good...but pricey.
As far as lure selection goes...not so impressive. Sure they have a selection of just about anything but only a few of the colors. My tackle box already has a better selection. You may not find a reef runner at gander but at least they have nearly every rapala made! Not sure if I even could find a single floating rapala at cabellas...and lets not even get started on the muskie section...although who does have a good ski section! Guess I was just hoping for a one stop store that I could actually put in my hand and look at before ordering. I don't particularly like ordering from ten plus stores to get what I want

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't mind the store but the parking lot is small and tight. Also the fishing department staff is horrible. Every time I've ever asked a question they don't know the answer. It would be nice to have some experienced people in their proper department.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> ...and then some......
> I work one block away and have been stalking the bargain cave.
> Got a new fillet knife, cutting board and breading mix on the last trip


You get one of those big boards they have? I keep eyeing those up as I pass. You can definitely find some gems in the bargain cave although you gotta watch for missing pieces.. Almost bought one of those Thermacells until I realized it was missing the butane which cost another $8 so I wasn't that far ahead.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I don't mind the store but the parking lot is small and tight. Also the fishing department staff is horrible. Every time I've ever asked a question they don't know the answer. It would be nice to have some experienced people in their proper department.


I for the most part remain silent on this forum due to the fact most guys on here are far more experienced than myself and I feel that my opinion in any capacity is of little importance especially to the senior members. I feel it is better to be humble, silent and listen as a gesture of respect. With that said I must say that I disagree with the staff being horrible at Cabelas. I work there in the Fishing dept and each person has varying levels of experience in varying fishing platforms and scenarios. There is a Lake Erie charter boat captain, a fly expert that will knock your socks off, a kayak fisherman that lives more on the water than land, a gentleman than that's knows Alum creek when it was farmland, thus telling you all the honey holes, that's to name a few. Look I'm not trying to be confrontational or disrespectful I just had to get this off my chest. Along this journey of being an angler I'm learning everyday, i believe we all are. I don't claim to be the best at anything in life, but i can tell you that i will always be respectful to you, listen to your questions , and treat you like a friend / family member whether at Cabelas or just out in public. I do believe many others working there especially in Fishing will do the same. You may have had a bad experience, but a blanket statement about the whole dept would be inaccurate and unfair.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with you hotboy. Blanket statements are unfair. Personally if I'm looking to buy something I educate myself via web info before I ever make a purchase. Plus you have to remember that it is so tough in retail to get the customer service you may want because the margins are so small they can't possibly hire the amount of people they would truly need. Be happy we anglers have a choice. It's certainly better than the big box stores and Gander Mountain went all guns. You can't find a hook in there. I like buying stuff online when I have enough time to get what I need. There's lots of great web stores. But when you want it now your choices are limited and Cabela's is another option.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I went last night. I firmly believe the prices have increased since the store opened. Same stuff 5 bucks more than a week after they opened.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

OhioHotboy said:


> I for the most part remain silent on this forum due to the fact most guys on here are far more experienced than myself and I feel that my opinion in any capacity is of little importance especially to the senior members. I feel it is better to be humble, silent and listen as a gesture of respect. With that said I must say that I disagree with the staff being horrible at Cabelas. I work there in the Fishing dept and each person has varying levels of experience in varying fishing platforms and scenarios. There is a Lake Erie charter boat captain, a fly expert that will knock your socks off, a kayak fisherman that lives more on the water than land, a gentleman than that's knows Alum creek when it was farmland, thus telling you all the honey holes, that's to name a few. Look I'm not trying to be confrontational or disrespectful I just had to get this off my chest. Along this journey of being an angler I'm learning everyday, i believe we all are. I don't claim to be the best at anything in life, but i can tell you that i will always be respectful to you, listen to your questions , and treat you like a friend / family member whether at Cabelas or just out in public. I do believe many others working there especially in Fishing will do the same. You may have had a bad experience, but a blanket statement about the whole dept would be inaccurate and unfair.


At the risk of sounding glib, the customer is always right. Don't take the complaining personally; rather, take it as constructive criticism. I've been in the fishing department many times now and not once has a Cabela's associate offered assistance, and I don't really care to hear the excuses. Cabela's is a very successful big-box store and they can afford to hire more associates LIKE YOU if that's what it takes. The local bait shops like R&R set the gold standard for customer service, which is what Cabela's should be aiming for...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I know this has been hashed out over and over on this forum. I finally did go to Cabelas and check it out. I was there for sun protection clothing and they had everthing I needed and then some. Prices were a little high but I hate ordering clothing that my not fit online. The fishing section was fine for the average fishermen but shockingly lacking in certain specific areas. 

I see Cabelas as more of a family oriented store. Not a specialty store. Things for the average family who goes fishing less than 10 times a year, likes to grill out, go on a yearly camping trip, things like this. Im not sure they should try to be anything more than this anyways. Nowadays there are so many specialized baits, hooks, lines etc.. you could never stock them all. Besides 9 out of 10 shoppers would not even know what those things were, let alone buy them.

We here on OGF like fishing so much that we have screen names, and a druglike like addiction to checking these forums and fishing reports. For many of us we think about fishing every day of our lives. We are the exception to the rule. Less than 1 percent. Cabelas is after the business of the other 99 percent and they are smart to do it that way.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> I know this has been hashed out over and over on this forum. I finally did go to Cabelas and check it out. I was there for sun protection clothing and they had everthing I needed and then some. Prices were a little high but I hate ordering clothing that my not fit online. The fishing section was fine for the average fishermen but shockingly lacking in certain specific areas.
> 
> I see Cabelas as more of a family oriented store. Not a specialty store. Things for the average family who goes fishing less than 10 times a year, likes to grill out, go on a yearly camping trip, things like this. Im not sure they should try to be anything more than this anyways. Nowadays there are so many specialized baits, hooks, lines etc.. you could never stock them all. Besides 9 out of 10 shoppers would not even know what those things were, let alone buy them.
> 
> We here on OGF like fishing so much that we have screen names, and a druglike like addiction to checking these forums and fishing reports. For many of us we think about fishing every day of our lives. We are the exception to the rule. Less than 1 percent. Cabelas is after the business of the other 99 percent and they are smart to do it that way.


Guess im just used to Bass Pro in Florida and Cabelas in Michigan,Minneapolis/out West etc. There is no comparing those stores to the Central Ohio Cabelas, the one we have might as well be owned by another company. The real deal Cabelas cater to sportsmen and IMO could give 2 hoots about kids toys and womens clothes. I could go on a long rant on how they F-up here (big time) but I got fishing to do. I'll just leave it like this, I went out there once to find a certain crankbait that a big "sportsmens" Cabelas would have stocked at all times (even though it's not the most popular bait) Not only did they not have that lure stocked (and were unable to order it), they barley had anything more then Dicks/Gander Mountain...Absurd. I know you guys (Cabelas) are trying new things with these smaller stores but IMO they are downright embarrassments. I have not been back since, and will not return until the fishing department is at least twice the size, if not more...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im not saying I like it. Also I will never go there to buy anything from the fishing area. Im saying I uderstand why they are changing things. When you get as big as Cabelas business sense rather than keeping a good reputation with the hardcore fishermen usually will win out.


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hmmm I guess since some of you know more about retail than them you should open your own shop and put them out of business! I have worked and managed a retail store of some type for over 35 years and it isn't as easy to do as one may think, just be glad they are around for you to use or not to use.
Any corporate stores will never meet or exceed customer service of the small shops and they won't try just not feasible given margins that they work with now that web sales direct sells to you at same cost that the box store buy it for, been there done that. This is not meant to anger anyone just for informational purposes and a different point of view you could have the greatest most knowledgeable employees but if said employees are trying to do 4-5 peoples jobs someone will not be helped in the best way or possibly not at all. After working both small and corporate businesses I much prefer the small shops but have to go for the pay and Benni fits and try your best. I just hope that the internet doesn't make it so the manufactures sell only direct to consumers, you think prices are high at some stores if you can only get that item direct from the manufacturer he can charge any price he wants to and if you need it you have to pay. 750.00 for that reel wow what a deal.

Well I hope you have as much fun reading this as I did writing it its all done with Levity in mind and a lot of what if's.


Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

zeppelin_2000 said:


> I just hope that the internet doesn't make it so the manufactures sell only direct to consumers, you think prices are high at some stores if you can only get that item direct from the manufacturer he can charge any price he wants to and if you need it you have to pay. 750.00 for that reel wow what a deal.


I agree with alot of what you said but I disagree with this. A manufacturer can't charge whatever they want to charge. If they charge too much people just wont pay it and someone else will offer what they do at a better price to take their business.

I would argue that online sales have only helped the customer. It gives them more options and creates a retail environment where you don't have to settle for what is sitting in front of you on the store shelf.
It may be more pricey at times but how much money are you really saving on an item that you had to settle for and is not what you really want and need?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am happy to have Cabelas here.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Every time I've been in the fishing section of the Polaris Cabela's, an associate has asked if I needed assistance, then left me at peace after I politely declined their help. I appreciate that type of treatment, when compared to the circling buzzard approach that some big box stores employ.

One aspect about Cabela's that I find interesting is that regardless of location, they all have that same smell as soon as you walk in the door. Is there a system that spreads that aroma or does it just come from the cooking pecans, construction material, and other items stocked in their stores? Anyone know?


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I do agree in part that the internet has given us power to curb price gouging but it can go to fare. As the manufacturer prices he will get what he wants or you will buy a knock off at a lower price but do you really what a knock off from say China vs the original if it comes down to that yes you will still have choices but will the be quality good choices ? Maybe ,maybe not have to see if the quality is there it good if not you will pay what they want for that name brand quality. I have purchased Chinese made quality items many times, but wish I could have afforded USA made but it wasn't in my budget.
Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I work about a mile away if you ever want to met for lunch. I could use some fishing advice.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> I agree with alot of what you said but I disagree with this. A manufacturer can't charge whatever they want to charge. If they charge too much people just wont pay it and someone else will offer what they do at a better price to take their business.
> 
> I would argue that online sales have only helped the customer. It gives them more options and creates a retail environment where you don't have to settle for what is sitting in front of you on the store shelf.
> It may be more pricey at times but how much money are you really saving on an item that you had to settle for and is not what you really want and need?


Spoken like someone who knows what the hell they're talking about.  I do enjoy browsing brick and mortar stores for bait and tackle, but doing so at our Cabela's is a miserable experience. It's just plain awful.Gander in Hilliard, which is close to me, is much better, if I'm going to go the big-box store route...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Anyone ever fished the pond there behind the hotel, nothing beats buying some bait then testing it out hahah, caught a 2 pounder on a frog yesterday


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> Anyone ever fished the pond there behind the hotel, nothing beats buying some bait then testing it out hahah, caught a 2 pounder on a frog yesterday


And Cabelas has everything needed to fry them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Spoken like someone who knows what the hell they're talking about.  I do enjoy browsing brick and mortar stores for bait and tackle, but doing so at our Cabela's is a miserable experience. It's just plain awful.Gander in Hilliard, which is close to me, is much better, if I'm going to go the big-box store route...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And you have the chance to see me ! 

I wasn't to impressed with the selection they had in tackle, they did have a good amount of reels though. Its a money making store, and lets face it fishing tackle doesn't make money. 

As for workers, there are to many different ways to fish to have someone always there that has grasp on all the different types. I cant count the number of times people have came in for advice surf, off shore, and Canada conditions that week.... With the pay that comes with it, I think the amount of information that you can get at a place like Cabelas or Gander is top notch, imagine walking into Walmart or some other place like that and ask for actual useful information and recommendations...


----------

